# What actually gets you banned?



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Seen a lot of Gold members being banned and sometimes reinstated after a little while lately.

I've also seen blatant liars and BS talkers constantly getting away with being idiots on here.

Anyone know what's what?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

inb4threadisactuallyaboutme


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Seen a lot of Gold members being banned and sometimes reinstated after a little while lately.
> 
> I've also seen blatant liars and BS talkers constantly getting away with being idiots on here.
> 
> Anyone know what's what?


there are a few different types of ban i think. perma bans, 2 week bans, 3 months etc etc. all at the mods discretion. some are just used as cool offs when things get a bit out of hand, when they are normally a good contributing member (i think). all depends on what you say and how you handle yourself


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> inb4threadisactuallyaboutme


inb4anyoneactuallyknowswhoyouare.jpg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never been banned

I'm a gangster


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Thread is just baiting bans

And for that reason I'm out


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't the foggiest


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> there are a few different types of ban i think. perma bans, 2 week bans, 3 months etc etc. all at the mods discretion. some are just used as cool offs when things get a bit out of hand, when they are normally a good contributing member (i think). all depends on what you say and how you handle yourself


Ahh, that explains it a bit!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Being unfriendly, sexist unkind and rude to women will get u banned but only for a little while, if u don't give us nice green bars for our helpful informative educated opinions then u run the risk of a very long ban! Hope this helps. :lol:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Ahh, that explains it a bit!


Can't be banned for being an idiot..... Some idiots are born that way.

Being rude and abusive towards others often scores highly with the ban hammer.

Blatantly and continuously ignoring forum rules (about sourcing and mentioning prices for example) will do to. - probably a warning once or twice then you outta here.

If you're looking to get yourself banned quickly then swearing at the MODs works really well.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Most bans that I've seen have been down to arguing the toss with a mod rather than for the original rule breach. So if you don't want to be banned, wind your neck in when a mod cautions you.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> inb4threadisactuallyaboutme


I have no idea who you are


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a permanent ban once :no:


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

I expect standard social skills would avoid a lot of potential bans. Just because it's the net shouldn't give a free licence to throw all social skills out the window. Mind you, at times some people do need to be told to pull their heads in, in no uncertain terms.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Just pi$s a mod off that will get you a ban


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rumbaba said:


> I expect standard social skills would avoid a lot of potential bans. Just because it's the net shouldn't give a free licence to throw all social skills out the window. Mind you, at times some people do need to be told to pull their heads in, in no uncertain terms.


Rumbaba, are you an uncle?


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

resten said:


> Rumbaba, are you an uncle?


Errm, well, yes, but your question has me mystified:confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rumbaba said:


> Errm, well, yes, but your question has me mystified:confused1:


I am sorry, that was not my intention


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

walk round tescos with your nuts out,

that'll get you banned.

i proferd asda anyways.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

resten said:


> I am sorry, that was not my intention


I'm not in any way offended, I was just wondering how you knew I was an Uncle?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rumbaba said:


> I'm not in any way offended, I was just wondering how you knew I was an Uncle?


My friend @Breda has an uncle Rumbaba


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Gotcha. Not me though, but I do know him by name having read many of his posts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There are rules o follow relating to certain conduct on the board, there is also mod discretion as to bans relating to conduct on the board.

Most people act accordingly, like you would in normal life, others seem to think they can do what they like.

What most people forget is this maybe just a forum to them when actually its a business for the owner, a business he has spent a lot of money and time developing, a business he does not what ruining therefore costing him money.

Its not publicly owned therefore he has the right to decide who he allows on his forum, with no reproach what so ever.

Bottom line is, if you wouldn't act in such in public without repercussions, you cant do it on here.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I have no idea who you are


Then your a very lucky girl!

This wasn't actually about him but says a lot as he obviously classes himself as an idiot


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mostly breaking forum rules or acting in a way that we deem detrimental to the forum. The latter is often misunderstood by members; some think that if they can abide by the rules, they're exempt. But what is often missed is the final bit of our rules thread (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html) is:

"While the rules cover most common situations, they cannot anticipate everything. Consequently we reserve the right to take any actions we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in any way. "

We do issue warnings and if those warnings are ignored a ban is issued. The duration of the ban often depends on the severity of the member's offence or how frequently the member repeat offends. Some members just don't learn and we realise that there is no point in giving them anymore chances so ban them permenantly. And some do something so bad that a warning isn't issued...they're just banned outright.

Also, whilst people may scratch their heads, wondering why a person is banned, they don't see the offensive PM's and rep comments that we do, nor do they see the infractions and PM warnings that we issue.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

@Milky if someone is banned do they get a PM explaining why and how long it'll last?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> @Milky if someone is banned do they get a PM explaining why and how long it'll last?


It depends on whats gone on mate and the member in question.

A new member who posts links etc then no, the more established members usually get plenty of warnings as to there conduct and then if they do get banned they knew it was coming.

I am not honestly sure if a banned member knows if its perm or not, there is a message attached to the ban as to why its happened unless its done via spam..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> It depends on whats gone on mate and the member in question.
> 
> A new member who posts links etc then no, the more established members usually get plenty of warnings as to there conduct and then if they do get banned they knew it was coming.
> 
> I am not honestly sure if a banned member knows if its perm or not, there is a message attached to the ban as to why its happened unless its done via spam..


The time frame is usually shown on the ban message


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> @Milky if someone is banned do they get a PM explaining why and how long it'll last?


When a banned member tries to log in they get a pop up giving the duration of the ban and the reason for it (the reason is what the Mod writes when they issue the ban).

If, as Milky says, a member is banned using our spam system, no reason is given.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> The time frame is usually shown on the ban message


Never been banned mate so wasn't sure, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

People get banned for different reasons - sometimes it is a straightforward and obvious rule break that everyone is aware of, sometimes it might be for something less obvious to the main forum like something a member has been taken aside and warned about not doing but they keep doing it anyway so end up being banned. A ban can sometimes also be for something off forum (if a person takes private conversations from a private forum here and publically shows them on facebook or another forum for example), or for something reported from a PM... there are many reasons and combinations of reasons as to why the main forum might not have a clue as to the whole reasoning behind a ban.

What I find amusing is how many temp banned people on their return feign ignorance as to understanding their ban publically, and gang up with a little group to make snide comments to try to save some face and detract from the fact that they simply were too thick to realise there would be consequences for not doing as the mods asked, but when those same members PM the mods they speak very differently and practically prostrate themselves to be allowed to stay and be forgiven... the contrast makes interesting reading sometimes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> People get banned for different reasons - sometimes it is a straightforward and obvious rule break that everyone is aware of, sometimes it might be for something less obvious to the main forum like something a member has been taken aside and warned about not doing but they keep doing it anyway so end up being banned. A ban can sometimes also be for something off forum (if a person takes private conversations from a private forum here and publically shows them on facebook or another forum for example), or for something reported from a PM... there are many reasons and combinations of reasons as to why the main forum might not have a clue as to the whole reasoning behind a ban.
> 
> What I find amusing is how many temp banned people on their return feign ignorance as to understanding their ban publically, and gang up with a little group to make snide comments to try to save some face and detract from the fact that they simply were too thick to realise there would be consequences for not doing as the mods asked, but when those same members PM the mods they speak very differently and practically prostrate themselves to be allowed to stay and be forgiven... the contrast makes interesting reading sometimes.


Awww man l remember one of these occasions, pretty sure you banned him again yourself and tore him a new one..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Juicy


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> inb4anyoneactuallyknowswhoyouare.jpg


Haha the thread IS actually about me we were arguing on another thread then he goes and posts this crap


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do like reading some of the abusive emails that the board gets when a member is banned.

One member recently threatened the board with whatever he was going to do then a few weeks later begging to come back.

Thing is you may think you're the bollox when .'giving it to the mods' and rocking the boat but really when you get banned no one will really care about you after a few weeks.

It's very rare that someone (not spamming or sourcing) is just perm banned without explaination.

A lot of bans result from members just pushing the rules as much as they can after warnings from mods.

The reason why a lot of idiots are perceived to stay when others go? Well those idiots actually realise then when warned they should stop. The others just think the rules don't apply to them or they are too popular to be banned.

Too popular to be banned loooooooooooooool

If we ban you then it increases traffic from people asking where you've gone. For about a day. One reason for 2 day temp bans


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Haha the thread IS actually about me we were arguing on another thread then he goes and posts this crap


Do everyone a favour and go away you silly little turd.

This tread wasn't about you but you certainly do fit the bill of a fvcking idiot.

1) Bullsh1ter

2) Child

3) Cvnt


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Banned camp is where you meet others that help you refine your skills


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I do like reading some of the abusive emails that the board gets when a member is banned.
> 
> One member recently threatened the board with whatever he was going to do then a few weeks later begging to come back.
> 
> ...


That guy emailed me about 10 times after threatening the forum  Total change in attitude when banned...certainly a blow to the egos that think they are untouchable on here.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Do everyone a favour and go away you silly little turd.
> 
> This tread wasn't about you but you certainly do fit the bill of a fvcking idiot.
> 
> ...


He's a troll mate, just let him have his fun, and remember, you can also get banned for abusing other members lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Do everyone a favour and go away you silly little turd.
> 
> This tread wasn't about you but you certainly do fit the bill of a fvcking idiot.
> 
> ...


Calling me the child? Look at you crying over it you made this thread immediately after our little 'argument'


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Calling me the child? Look at you crying over it you made this thread immediately after our little 'argument'


This thread is not for the purpose of little disputes to be aired. If little spats continue in this thread, we'll close the thread and people run the risk of infractions. Ironic given what this thread is about!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Katy said:


> This thread is not for the purpose of little disputes to be aired. If little spats continue in this thread, we'll close the thread and people run the risk of infractions. Ironic given what this thread is about!


He's the one who keeps saying crap to me on EVERY thread I post on the guy is a freak


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> This thread is not for the purpose of little disputes to be aired. If little spats continue in this thread, we'll close the thread and people run the risk of infractions. Ironic given what this thread is about!


Katy, a family member of mine was banned from here and was a gold member, he haddant posted for a while then when he went to log in he found he was banned.

I'm not bothered as long as its not me :lol: but can people be banned for not posting for a long time?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> He's the one who keeps saying crap to me on EVERY thread I post on the guy is a freak


Then place him on ignore rather than getting sucked in and risking your own membership.

Btw, my reply wasn't only directed at you...it was directed at anyone getting involved in spats, including the member you're arguing with.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tbf,if you're too thick to realise what justifies a ban then you shouldn't really be posting at free will. Plenty have a weeks ban to cool off etc but a surely a perm ban isn't given without due cause


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kalell said:


> Katy, a family member of mine was banned from here and was a gold member, he haddant posted for a while then when he went to log in he found he was banned.
> 
> I'm not bothered as long as its not me :lol: but can people be banned for not posting for a long time?


Oh goodness no! Definately not. He should have contacted me via the 'contact us' form so that I could look into it. When a member is banned the mods give the reason so I'd be able to look it up. He may well have been banned for a post that he forgot about because he hadn't logged in for a while.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Tbf,if you're too thick to realise what justifies a ban then you shouldn't really be posting at free will. Plenty have a weeks ban to cool off etc but a surely a perm ban isn't given without due cause


Obviously I know certain things will result in a ban but the amount of Gold members that I've seen banned lately made me wonder as they know the rules of they wouldnt have lasted so long on here.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> Oh goodness no! Definately not. He should have contacted me via the 'contact us' form so that I could look into it. When a member is banned the mods give the reason so I'd be able to look it up. He may well have been banned for a post that he forgot about because he hadn't logged in for a while.


he sent an email but didnt recieve a reply so thought it was because he haddant logged in for a while, i might be wrong but he asked one of the MODS to check for him and when the MOD checked there was no reason stated so the MOD (Understandably) couldnt lift the ban as he didnt place it)


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Obviously I know certain things will result in a ban but the amount of Gold members that I've seen banned lately made me wonder as they know the rules of they wouldnt have lasted so long on here.


I think a few get caught behind the scenes selling gear etc. we all know who they are and at some point they all slip up

my initial wasn't aimed at you btw


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kalell said:


> he sent an email but didnt recieve a reply so thought it was because he haddant logged in for a while, i might be wrong but he asked one of the MODS to check for him and when the MOD checked there was no reason stated so the MOD (Understandably) couldnt lift the ban as he didnt place it)


If he wants to come back then he should email me and I'll look into it. But of course, if no reason was given all I can do is ask the Mod who issued the ban and they'll likely not remember if it was a while ago.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> If he wants to come back then he should email me and I'll look into it. But of course, if no reason was given all I can do is ask the Mod who issued the ban and they'll likely not remember if it was a while ago.


Hi Katy, you read my mind lol i have PM'd you.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Katy said:


> If he wants to come back then he should email me and I'll look into it. But of course, if no reason was given all I can do is ask the Mod who issued the ban and they'll likely not remember if it was a while ago.


Might be a multiple log in on a shared pc that another member could have been banned on. That's happened before.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Might be a multiple log in on a shared pc that another member could have been banned on. That's happened before.


He's emailed me so hopefully we can get to the bottom of it  I'll check for multiple logins, thanks.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Might be a multiple log in on a shared pc that another member could have been banned on. That's happened before.


Or people on the same ISP having the IP address recycled amongst them.

I've got a fixed IP so it doesn't change (apart from when I'm using phone out and about or visiting family), but anyone with a variable IP can end up sharing the IP. Think this is what happened to Ackee


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mills91 said:


> Do everyone a favour and go away you silly little turd.
> 
> This tread wasn't about you but you certainly do fit the bill of a fvcking idiot.
> 
> ...


here is a tip insult another member and you will get banned, doing it on a thread where no less than 4 Mods are involved in the debate is the stupidist thing i have ever seen.



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> He's the one who keeps saying crap to me on EVERY thread I post on the guy is a freak


aaawwww are you ok??

guys stop being fukcing kids try being adults for a change.....

the Mods have answered the reasons very well on this thread, UKM is a decent place with loads of information available it is spoilt from time to time by attention seeking children not playing nice but they always get punished


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Might be a multiple log in on a shared pc that another member could have been banned on. That's happened before.


Does that mean if my gf joined we'd both get banned..?

Better tell her to stick to her own sites of that's the case..


----------

